# CT Venogram/CTA same  CPT code - 74174



## laureyb@radadpc.com (Jan 9, 2019)

Can someone please confirm that there is not a separate CPT code for a CTVenogram. I am under the impression that most facilities are using Ct CTA code 74174 and specifying Venogram. I was told that it is the same procedure but the post contrast delay is longer. 

Thank you for your help!
Laurey Bryant, CPC- A


----------

